# Lease gone bad - how to get ownership?



## briesberries (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been leasing a mare, and she needs to go back to her owner because I've been unemployed for four months and don't expect to be employed for at least one more year. I can't afford to keep boarding her. I notified the owner at the end of June with the plan for the mare to go back by the end of July. Initially she agreed to take her back, but she has been stalling, and now she isn't returning my calls, emails or text messages. I'm afraid I may end up stuck with this mare, and I won't be able to do anything with her because I'm not her legal owner.

What do I need to do to get legal ownership of the horse? Her value is probably only a few hundred dollars due to her advanced age.

I am in Ohio.

Thanks!


----------



## lilhill (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like you need to get advice from a lawyer.  Many offer free consultations.


----------



## goodhors (Aug 16, 2011)

Can you just hire or borrow a trailer, return the horse?  

You usually can't take over ownership unless the owner OWES you money for keeping the animal.
For sure it will cost you in filing fees.

Best to move fast, return the animal.  With your situation, no income, you need to get out from 
under what horse is COSTING you.  If the gate is locked at the owner's, you tie horse to the post
and walk away after calling them that horse has BEEN returned.

Sorry about the horse, but things you can enjoy while employed, have to go before they bury 
you in debt with board and feed, farrier costs.  Adds up fast.  Returning the horse, those costs stop.

Good luck finding a new job.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have the lease and terms of the lease in writing?


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 16, 2011)

,


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 16, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need to get advice from a lawyer.  Many offer free consultations.


x2

Laws vary from state to state and county to county.


----------



## carolinagirl (Aug 16, 2011)

There is an animal abandonment law on the books in ohio but it only pertains to registered kennel owners or veterinarians.  http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4741.30

here's a link to animallaw.com.  See if you can find some laws that may cover this.  good luck!

http://animallaw.com/LawSearch.cfm


----------



## Horsiezz (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm in Ohio too. Hire somebody to trailer her back to the owners and just drop her off. Do it fast before you run out of money to board her. Tie her up on her front porch if you have to and leave a note. lol thats what I would do.


----------



## briesberries (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't mean to post and disappear. Sorry about that!

Thank you for the Animal Law link - I wasn't aware of that site.

I am following up on the lawyer angle...

Thanks!


----------

